# unangenehm lebhafte Unterhaltung (Gespräch)



## Jagorr

Guten Tag! Wie würdet ihr so eine Unterhaltung, so ein Gespräch von mehreren Menschen nennen, die lebhaftig und vielleicht nicht besonders Laut, aber ständig - und für den Zuhorer unangenehm ist?


----------



## manfy

First and foremost: NICHT als "lebhaf*tige* Unterhaltung" sondern "lebhafte Unterhaltung"

"lebhaftig" ist zu nah an "leibhaftig" und "der Leibhaftige selbst" würde dir das nie verzeihen! 
("der Leibhaftige" = der Teufel)

-------------------------
PS: Mir ist gerade ein abwertendes Wort dafür eingefallen: Geschnatter (wie das unaufhörliche Geschnatter von Gänsen oder sonstigem Federvieh)

z.B: unagenehm lautes Gespräch am Tisch hinter mir und ich schlage einen Tischwechsel vor:
"Das *Geschnatter *hinter uns geht mir auf die Nerven. Können wir uns bitte an einen anderen Tisch setzen?"


----------



## Jagorr

Da du mich vom Leibhaftigen gerettet hast, werde ich mich bei ihm auch nicht entschuldigen!
(ich hab es jetzt nur im Titel korrigiert)

Und vielen Dank für den Vorschlag.


----------



## Sowka

Jagorr said:


> Guten Tag! Wie würdet ihr so eine Unterhaltung, so ein Gespräch von mehreren Menschen nennen, dass lebhaftig und vielleicht nicht besonders Laut, aber ständig - und für den Zuhorer unangenehm ist?


Ich würde sagen: "Das Gequassel geht mir auf die Nerven".


----------



## Jagorr

Und gibt es vielleicht Alternativen, die an Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände erinnern?


----------



## manfy

Jagorr said:


> Und gibt es vielleicht Alternativen, die an Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände erinnern?


Hmm...ohne Details zu der Art des Lärms ist das schwierig.

Aber...ähnliches Beispiel wie oben: ich sitze im Restaurant und hinter mir werden Teller, Besteck, etc. am laufenden Band  zusammengestellt. In dem Fall sage ich wahrscheinlich:
"Das *Geklappere *hinter mir geht mir auf den Geist. Ich glaub ich muss weg von hier."

Derartige Wörter werden meist intuitiv gewählt, also nach der Art, Intensität, Nervigkeit, etc. des Geräusches. Und bei all diesen Wörtern gibts regionale Unterschiede, da sie stark von Dialekt und allgemeiner Umgangssprache in den jeweiligen Regionen abhängig sind.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Ich würde sagen: "Das Gequassel geht mir auf die Nerven".



Oder "Dieses (ununterbrochene) Geplapper  geht mir auf die Nerven."




manfy said:


> "Das *Geschnatter *hinter uns geht mir auf die Nerven.


"Geschnatter" erinnert an Gänse, (deshalb?  ) wird "Geschnatter" meines Wissens meistens für Frauen verwendet. - Ich weiß, es ist _nicht politically_ correct, sowas zu schreiben.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> wird "Geschnatter" meines Wissens meistens für Frauen verwendet.


Yep.


----------



## Thersites

Ich denke gerade, dass _lebhaft_ doch eigentlich immer eine positive Bedeutung hat und dass _unangenehm lebhaft_ einen Widerspruch in sich enthält. Erst einmal wäre es also ein _unangenehm lautes_ Gespräch am Nebentisch, und erst in einem Beisatz könnte es als _lebhafte Unterhaltung_ (der Italiener o.ä.) beschrieben werden.

Im genannten Fall könnte man vielleicht etwas schreiben wie _Die gehobenen Augenbrauen vieler Gäste taten der Lebhaftigkeit des Gespräches am Nachbartisch keinen Abbruch_.

Trockene Füsse wünscht
Thomas


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> wird "Geschnatter" meines Wissens meistens für Frauen verwendet. - Ich weiß, es ist _nicht politically_ correct, sowas zu schreiben.


Ich sehe nichts politisch Inkorrektes daran. Du berichtest einfach nur über die aktuelle Lage, ohne eine persönliche Meinung abzugeben, ob Du das als gut oder schlecht empfindest (was man in diesem Thread bitte nicht tun sollte).


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> "Geschnatter" erinnert an Gänse, (deshalb?  ) wird "Geschnatter" meines Wissens meistens für Frauen verwendet. - Ich weiß, es ist _nicht politically_ correct, sowas zu schreiben.


Also für mich persönlich ist das gar nicht so sehr das Ausschlagebende an dem Begriff. Es ist eher das ständige hin und her, d.h. eine Person beginnt, die nächste schnattert lückenlos weiter, dann die nächste, usw
Es mag schon stimmen, dass die Schnatterinzidenz  bei Frauen statistisch betrachtet höher ist aber Männer können das schon auch und es ist genauso nervig wenn man gerade nicht in Stimmung ist.
Beim _Gegacker _wird das anders, da gibt es eine weibliche Assoziation für mich. Vielleicht weil Hühner eben gackern, Hähne aber krähen?!


Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich denke gerade, dass _lebhaft_ doch eigentlich immer eine positive Bedeutung hat und dass _unangenehm lebhaft_ einen Widerspruch in sich enthält. Erst einmal wäre es also ein _unangenehm lautes_ Gespräch am Nebentisch, und erst in einem Beisatz könnte es als _lebhafte Unterhaltung_ (der Italiener o.ä.) beschrieben werden.


Wenn man von der eigenen Gruppe, mit der man unterwegs ist, spricht, ist "lebhaft" meist positiv konnotiert. Wenn es um andere geht, bestimmt der Kontext, ob das positiv oder negativ gemeint ist.

Aber wie oben gesagt, bei derartigen Ausdrücken wird man unzählige Variationen finden, die von der individuellen Person, der Region, den spezifischen Umständen abhängen. Es gibt da fast keine Begriffe, die definitiv richtig oder definitiv falsch sind, es gibt aber Begriffe die universeller sind als andere.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Und bei all diesen Wörtern gibts regionale Unterschiede, da sie stark von Dialekt und allgemeiner Umgangssprache in den jeweiligen Regionen abhängig sind.



Mir fallen noch "die ewige Schwätzerei, das Geschwafel,  das pausenlose Gerede" ein.


----------



## Hutschi

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich denke gerade, dass _lebhaft_ doch eigentlich immer eine positive Bedeutung hat und dass _unangenehm lebhaft_ einen Widerspruch in sich enthält. Erst einmal wäre es also ein _unangenehm lautes_ Gespräch am Nebentisch, und erst in einem Beisatz könnte es als _lebhafte Unterhaltung_ (der Italiener o.ä.) beschrieben werden.
> 
> Im genannten Fall könnte man vielleicht etwas schreiben wie _Die gehobenen Augenbrauen vieler Gäste taten der Lebhaftigkeit des Gespräches am Nachbartisch keinen Abbruch_.
> 
> Trockene Füsse wünscht
> Thomas



Das wäre sehr ironischer Stil. Im Sinne von:


> Zitat von Deutsches Sprichwort zum Thema Dummheit Die Quantität der subterritorialen Knollengewächse steht reziprok zum Intellekt des Agrarökonoms. Oder zu deutsch: Der dümmste Bauer hat die dicksten Kartoffeln.


----------



## Hutschi

Jagorr said:


> Und gibt es vielleicht Alternativen, die an Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände erinnern?


Ich denke, hier passt "das Geplapper" am besten. Konnotation: anhaltend, monoton, nicht allzulaut
Siehe JClaudeK #7

(Ich hoffe,  es ist hier ok, dass ich schreibe, dass es meiner Meinung nach am besten passt, rein objektive Gründe habe ich nicht. Das Wort ist eine Lautmalerei, die für mich das Ganze gut darstellt.)


----------



## Thersites

Hutschi said:


> Das wäre sehr ironischer Stil. Im Sinne von: Die Quantität der subterritorialen Knollengewächse steht reziprok zum Intellekt des Agrarökonoms. Oder zu deutsch: Der dümmste Bauer hat die dicksten Kartoffeln.


Oder zumindest die meisten ...ganz so ironisch finde ich meinen Vorschlag aber nicht.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, hier passt "das Geplapper" am besten. Konnotation: anhaltend, monoton, nicht allzulaut
> Siehe JClaudeK #7



 "Ge*p*lapper" für "Alternativen, die an *Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände* erinnern"?
Kann es sein, dass du dich da bei den posts verschaut hast?

Geplapper kommt doch von _plappern_, kann also nur mit _reden _zu tun haben.

Neben *Geklapper *(bezogen auf das Klappern von Tellern) wäre wohl *Geschepper *möglich. Geschirr scheppert nämlich wenn man es stapelt, sortiert oder sonst irgendwie unsorgfältig handhabt. 
Mein erster Gedanke war *Geplemper *(bzw *Geblemba*), aber das scheint ein rein bairischer und dialektaler Ausdruck zu sein und ist also mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> "Ge*p*lapper" für "Alternativen, die an *Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände* erinnern"?
> Kann es sein, dass du dich da bei den posts verschaut hast?
> Neben *Geklapper *(bezogen auf das Klappern von Tellern) wäre wohl *Geschepper *möglich. Geschirr scheppert nämlich wenn man es stapelt, sortiert oder sonst irgendwie unsorgfältig handhabt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe mich nicht verschrieben. Vielleicht habe ich es falsch verstanden.

Es ging um das Geräusch redender Personen, das an das Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände erinnert.



Jagorr said:


> Guten Tag! Wie würdet ihr so eine Unterhaltung, so ein Gespräch von mehreren Menschen nennen, die lebhaft und vielleicht nicht besonders *l*aut, aber ständig - und für den Zuh*ö*rer unangenehm ist?





Jagorr said:


> Und gibt es vielleicht Alternativen, die an Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände erinnern?


Es ging nicht um das Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände selbst.

Geplapper (monoton, undeutlich, unverständlich) erinnert mich an das Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände, es ist aber selbst keines.

Das Gegenteil wäre "Schwadronieren" - laut für Außenstehende unsinniges Zeug reden. Das erinnert nicht an das Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände.

PS: Ich würde nie "Geschepper" für "Reden" verwenden. Und es gilt auch nur für Geschirr und Ähnliches, wie Metallplatten.

*Edit: *erstes Zitat und kleine Ergänzungen zusätzlich eingefügt.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> ...
> 
> Neben *Geklapper *(bezogen auf das Klappern von Tellern) wäre wohl *Geschepper *möglich. Geschirr scheppert nämlich wenn man es stapelt, sortiert oder sonst irgendwie unsorgfältig handhabt.
> ...


All das erinnert nicht an das Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände, sondern es ist Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände.

PS: Würdest Du in solchen Fällen wirklich "erinnern" sagen?

2. PS: Jagorr könnte schreiben, ob er es so oder so gemeint hat.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> All das erinnert nicht an das Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände, sondern es ist Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände.


 Guter Punkt! Dann hab _ich _das falsch verstanden und nicht du!


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Dann hab _ich _das falsch verstanden und nicht du!


Ich hatte es so verstanden wie Du. 



Hutschi said:


> Jagorr könnte schreiben, ob er es so oder so gemeint hat.


----------



## Jagorr

Hutschi said:


> All das erinnert nicht an das Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände, sondern es ist Geräusch unbelebter Gegenstände.



Ich hatte an gar keine solche strikte Trennung gedacht!
Was ich meinte, war ein Wort, dass eine Unterhaltung beschreibt, die genau so (oder sehr ähnlich) wie Geräusch unbelebter (z.B. zerbrechender oder sich schubbernder) Gegenstände erinnert.

Geplapper scheint passend zu sein.
Und Warum nicht Geschepper oder Geklapper? Kann eine Unterhaltung von vielen Menschen nicht wie Geschirr oder Ähnliches klingen? Ich würde sagen - sehr wohl.


----------



## Thersites

Jagorr said:


> Ias ich meinte, war ein Wort, dass eine Unterhaltung beschreibt, die genau so (oder sehr ähnlich) wie Geräusch unbelebter (z.B. zerbrechender oder sich schubbernder) Gegenstände erinnert.


Dafür gibt es aber in der deutschen Sprache kein Äquivalent. Du sprichst wohl damit die slavische Lautbildung an. Um beides zum Ausdruck zu bringen, müsstest Du meiner Meinung nach sehr kreativ werden, wie zum Beispiel:

_Am Nebentisch wurden in einem nicht enden wollenden Gespräch die Silben gemahlen wie der Kaffee in einer alten Mühle._

(Ich schlage selbstverständlich nicht vor, dass Du das so verwendest.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Jagorr said:


> Was ich meinte, war ein Wort, dass eine Unterhaltung beschreibt, die genau so (oder sehr ähnlich) wie Geräusch unbelebter (z.B. zerbrechender oder sich schubbernder) Gegenstände erinnert. [....] Warum nicht Geschepper oder Geklapper?





Thomas(CH) said:


> Dafür gibt es aber in der deutschen Sprache kein Äquivalent.



Das Geräusch einer Unterhaltung: _"Geschepper oder Geklapper "_


----------



## Gernot Back

Jagorr said:


> Wie würdet ihr so eine Unterhaltung, so ein Gespräch von mehreren Menschen nennen, die lebhaftig und vielleicht nicht besonders Laut, aber ständig - und für den Zuho*ö*rer unangenehm ist?


Gemurmel, Geräuschkulisse


----------



## Jagorr

manfy said:


> "Das *Geschnatter *hinter uns geht mir auf die Nerven. Können wir uns bitte an einen anderen Tisch setzen?"





JClaudeK said:


> Das Geräusch einer Unterhaltung: _"Geschepper oder Geklapper "_



Verstehe ich es richtig, dass *Geschnatter *im Satz oben weder durch Geschepper noch durch Geklapper noch durch Geplapper ersetzt werden kann?


----------



## Thersites

Jagorr said:


> Verstehe ich es richtig, dass *Geschnatter *im Satz oben weder durch Geschepper noch durch Geklapper noch durch Geplapper ersetzt werden kann?


Nur durch _Geplapper_.


----------

